# Over-the-ear Headphones, looking for recommends?



## Denise1952 (Dec 10, 2017)

Especially looking for a set that is comfortable to wear, wired (no bluetooth), w/volume control, and under $50 if at all possible?

My issue with the very, cheap set I have now is that they squeeze my head, and won't stretch out enough to really become comfy.  They are padded well, but still too tight because the material the band is made of is probably plastic. I don't even know if they make them in another material like metal of some sort that would stretch a bit.

I only watch about 3 hours of TV per night, none during the day, and if I do, it's always programs that I can hear fine.  Movies are the hard ones for me to hear the dialogue, and/or, just the program and the way it was recorded I guess.  I have a whole thread on "health" board about the TV itself having speakers in the back, but that issue is solved.  I just need a decent pair of headphones now, and I am set.

Any help is appreciated, and I would love to hear from folks that "use" headphones, and have found a comfy pair that meet their needs.  I'm thinking my head must be extra-large because every set I see online looks more like a Vise-grip


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 10, 2017)

Denise. I have earphones. And I have volume control but not on the phones. The volume control is on those inexpensive external powered speakers. You plug into the jack on those. I provided the info on the other thread.

Re adjusting earphones. I adjusted mine by using a hair dryer to heat the plastic at the top and opened them up a bit.

If you can find a pair with an adjustment at the top go for it.
check the picture I posted in the other thread. I don't think you are going to find headphones with volume control built in.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 10, 2017)

I think that most sets of headphones have volume control right on the side of the earpiece, and others have a volume control in the cord if you are using corded headphones. 
I much prefer bluetooth headphones or earbuds, but all of the bluetooth headphones also have a cord along with them, so you can use that if you want to plug them into the device that you are listening to, although I never do that because I hate the cords. 
If you look on amazon, and read through the comments posted, you can tell whether people think that the headphones run large or small, and they always have some great discounts on headphones, especially the refurbished ones. 
You might also like the ones that go around the back of your head if you are not comfortable with the ones that go over the top.
Have you tried earbuds, or do you not like them ?  They also come in both bluetooth and regular.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 10, 2017)

Denise sent me a PM. She is mourning the death of a friend.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 10, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Denise sent me a PM. She is mourning the death of a friend.


Yes, we are all mourning the loss of Ina right now. 
Ina was one of the kindest and sweetest people I have ever known, and I know that she and Denise were good friends as well, and this is very hard for her. 
Even though we all knew that Ina was not well, no one expected that she would be gone this soon, and she had seemed to be getting better.
Chrissy and I have been in tears all day, too, and trying to console each other over the loss of our dear friend.


----------

